# cheeseburg fattie with bear's mac sauce



## smokerjim (Oct 5, 2019)

I finally got a Saturday off after about 7 month's, wondering what I should make for the games and wanting to try bear's mac special sauce recipe so I made bear's sauce early this morning. then  I figured I would make a cheese with onion fattie, so I rolled out the 80% burger added a 4 cheese southwestern cheese and onions, then to my surprise NO bacon,. so I didn't want to make a 30 mile round trip just for bacon so I decided to make it naked. PLEASE DON'T BANISH ME FROM SMF! fired up the pitboss along with the new pellet tube with hickory ,since I wanted to see if it actually stayed lit( worked great) unlike the pellet tray in the pellet smoker. put the fattie's in and cooked at 180 for about an hour then bumped it up to 200. pulled when internal hit 165. all set for the games, but smelling it in the house I couldn't wait for the games, so a little snack. bear's sauce came out good, but in his words "it's a little on the mild side" but still tasty. (I don't think it's your taste buds bear) but I do smoke so maybe mine are shot too!! maybe if I let it sit over night it would of been that much better. thanks for looking.  jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 6, 2019)

Looks excellent!
I hardly ever put bacon on the outside of a fattie. I cook it first & put it inside!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2019)

Looks Great, Jim!!
Nice Job!
And Thanks for trying that Mac Sauce!!
Maybe there's still hope for my Taste Buds.
Like.

Bear


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 6, 2019)

This looks incredible and simple. How close is the sauce to the real deal. Great job!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 6, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks excellent!
> I hardly ever put bacon on the outside of a fattie. I cook it first & put it inside!
> Al


thanks Al, good idea with the bacon, the meat does get a better smoke flavor without the bacon covering it. thanks for the like, Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 6, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Jim!!
> Nice Job!
> And Thanks for trying that Mac Sauce!!
> Maybe there's still hope for my Taste Buds.
> ...


Thanks Bear, it was pretty tasty, Yeah I thinks your bud's are still good, Hope your still working in the lab perfecting your sauce. thanks for the like.  Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 6, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> This looks incredible and simple. How close is the sauce to the real deal. Great job!


thanks hawging it, it is very simple to make and taste good, next time though I think I would add more cheese. The sauce is good but I don't think it actually taste like a big mac,maybe if ya fry the hamburgs and get the type of bun's they use it might make a difference.  thanks for the like,  Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> Thanks Bear, it was pretty tasty, Yeah I thinks your bud's are still good, Hope your still working in the lab perfecting your sauce. thanks for the like.  Jim



Yup---Trying to figure out what won't change the flavor, except make it stronger.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 6, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---Trying to figure out what won't change the flavor, except make it stronger.
> 
> Bear


I wonder if you replace the salt with accent if that would make a difference.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I wonder if you replace the salt with accent if that would make a difference.



I don't think that would change it much.
I'm thinking either more Vinegar or more French Dressing.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 7, 2019)

Looks like a winner to me. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 7, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks like a winner to me.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


thanks Chris, will definitely make these again,  thanks for the like,   Jim


----------



## xray (Oct 7, 2019)

Jim that looks excellent! Delicious looking meal


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 7, 2019)

Dang that looks good Jim! Like!



Bearcarver said:


> Trying to figure out what won't change the flavor, except make it stronger.



Try ditching the sour cream in the sauce. I also start with tomato paste- not catsup and add pickle juice until I get it to the right constancy. Its just too runny to me otherwise. This is pretty much how I have made my own version of this sauce for many years.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2019)

browneyesvictim said:


> Dang that looks good Jim! Like!
> 
> 
> 
> Try ditching the sour cream in the sauce. I also start with tomato paste- not catsup and add pickle juice until I get it to the right constancy. Its just too runny to me otherwise. This is pretty much how I have made my own version of this sauce for many years.




There's Zero Sour Cream in my Mac Special Sauce.
I think you're looking at The Sour Cream in the Burger King sauce ingredients.
There's also no Ketchup in the Mac Sauce.

Mac Sauce (as of now):
You'll need:


1/2 cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons French dressing
4 teaspoons sweet pickle relish
1 tablespoon finely minced white onion
1 teaspoon white vinegar
1 teaspoon sugar
1/8 teaspoon salt

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 7, 2019)

xray said:


> Jim that looks excellent! Delicious looking meal


thanks xray, tasted good and easy to make, thanks for the like.  Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 7, 2019)

browneyesvictim said:


> Dang that looks good Jim! Like!
> 
> 
> 
> Try ditching the sour cream in the sauce. I also start with tomato paste- not catsup and add pickle juice until I get it to the right constancy. Its just too runny to me otherwise. This is pretty much how I have made my own version of this sauce for many years.


thanks browneyes,  can you post your sauce here(or do you have it posted somewhere) I would love to try it. is it more of a whopper or big mac style. and thanks for the like.  Jim


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 7, 2019)

There was a burger joint out here in Oregon years ago called Bob's Burger Express (no, not Bobs Big Boy) That was started by Bob Corey. They were home to 19¢ hamburgers, and also had their own famous special sauce. This was always my absolute favorite! They closed their doors many years ago. But they re-opened a couple of locations and most of them did not do so well and have since closed again. But the one in the Salem mall food court is still open. They have marketed the sauce itself and I have seen it in  grocery stores. There are copycat recipes floating around the internet for the secret sauce, but I am here to tell you it's wrong. I worked at the Thurston location in the early to mid 80s. And although they were very protective of the recipe, I did mix up 5 gallon buckets of it from time to time. I have posted the one from the internet. But I will tell you don't use catsup or it will be too runny. As mentioned I start with tomato paste and add pickle juice (basically vinegar and sugar) to get the right consistency. This is supposed to be VERY "tangy" or "zingy". I know this will be right up Bear's alley because its made with Miracle Whip!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 7, 2019)

ok thanks, i'll let you know when I try it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2019)

browneyesvictim said:


> There was a burger joint out here in Oregon years ago called Bob's Burger Express (no, not Bobs Big Boy) That was started by Bob Corey. They were home to 19¢ hamburgers, and also had their own famous special sauce. This was always my absolute favorite! They closed their doors many years ago. But they re-opened a couple of locations and most of them did not do so well and have since closed again. But the one in the Salem mall food court is still open. They have marketed the sauce itself and I have seen it in  grocery stores. There are copycat recipes floating around the internet for the secret sauce, but I am here to tell you it's wrong. I worked at the Thurston location in the early to mid 80s. And although they were very protective of the recipe, I did mix up 5 gallon buckets of it from time to time. I have posted the one from the internet. But I will tell you don't use catsup or it will be too runny. As mentioned I start with tomato paste and add pickle juice (basically vinegar and sugar) to get the right consistency. This is supposed to be VERY "tangy" or "zingy". I know this will be right up Bear's alley because its made with Miracle Whip!
> 
> View attachment 407962




That's pretty close to mine:(Post #15-Above)
Except NO Ketchup or Tomato paste in mine----French Dressing instead.
I actually used Miracle Whip, even though mine says Mayo.

Hmmm---That French's Mustard could help mine?!?!

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 7, 2019)

Your right Bear. I can see how the French dressing would be good also. It's made from basically the same ingredients (catsup, sugar, oil, vinegar) with other additional spices.  I think the vinegar is key to the ZING whether it is from the mustard, French dressing or added directly. I have just found that the burger sauce is much too thin than what we used in the restaurant and in the store bought jars, and that's why I go the tomato paste route to start- just making a thicker version of French dressing.


----------

